# VZW questions/opinions



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

Do I sell my vzw locked phone on ebay and get the dev edition?

Or do I wait it out and hope the dev's can crack this thing open?

I remember the days of the thunderbolt and inc2, those phones were seemingly un-crackable. The dev's have 100% of my faith. I just want to flash AOKP and use the best, most up to date software available







Seemingly my other option is to sit tight with this locked version, worst case scenerio, use my Gnex when i get sick of TW, and wait for the newest Nexus. Think we'll see one released this fall?

I just want this bootloader unlocked so I can have my phone and use it too.


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

kichard said:


> Do I sell my vzw locked phone on ebay and get the dev edition?
> 
> Or do I wait it out and hope the dev's can crack this thing open?
> 
> ...


If the devs had your 100% faith, then you wouldn't be posting this question







But in all seriousness, I really do see the devs cracking this thing open. Worst case scenario for me is to sell the locked version and buy the dev version. Sure, I'll lose some money on it, but that is my last resort and I'm ok with it.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

The thunderbolt had root not long after it was release.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

FWIW This is the best stock phone I have had. Battery is way better than the nexus.

I'm keeping it. Its just a phone. Hopefully development is there. If not I'm getting a nexus 7 soon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kichard (Jan 26, 2012)

All good insight folks...True the TB was rooted and unlocked soon after it's release, but the process was complicated and highly likely to brick if you f'd it up. This is indeed the best stock phone I have ever owned, except for my Gnex. TW is a great UI but it lacks a lot of features I miss a lot already from stock android. I hope we can get some unlock goodness in the coming days.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

love the phone. best stock phone i've ever owned.
rooted it, removed some bloat, changed to go launcher
love it

will be happy if they unlock the BL and do some custom stuff. but if not, i'm good with what i have


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

kichard said:


> I just want to flash AOKP and use the best, most up to date software available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you really want "the most up to date software available", then don't even consider anything but a Nexus device. Nothing else will come close to the same level of dev support. But don't hold your breath waiting for another Nexus on Verizon, because it probably won't happen. Especially given Verizon's new attitude about bootloaders.


----------

